# Combining a newly purchased account to an established and if the newly purchased accounts Anniversary date will be effected



## gkmccool (Jun 9, 2020)

I am going to buy 6,000 or 7,000 resale points and I just received my anniversary points on June 1st 2020. I am worried about what will happen when I combine the new account to mine. I know that I will receive the accumulated points, will I still receive the new accounts anniversary points when when we close if that date is in the future?


----------



## geist1223 (Jun 9, 2020)

Can you wait to combine until after the new Account has received its 2020 Allotment? I know that will mean 2 separate $299 charges.


----------



## gkmccool (Jun 11, 2020)

Yes I can wait, I just worry that if the sellers anniversary date is after the time it takes to close I wont get those points?


----------

